# Are auto repair chains able to replace 2018 Tiguan battery?



## crazykidguy (5 mo ago)

My 2018 Tiguan battery is dying and I want to swap in a AGM battery. I brought it to all the big-name national chains near me (Autozone/ OReily's/ etc) and they all say they can't help me because the ECU needs to be reprogrammed / they don't have the battery coding tool / they don't have a battery tender / some flavor along those lines. 

Searching the forums here and seeing other folks replies, it looks like it's not that complicated and the shops should be able to do it. Is it just a matter of the skills of the shops near me? Dealer quoted me $450 total, $200 for labor to swap it out so it'd be great if it's possible to avoid paying that.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

It’s coincidental that you just posted this. I, too, have to replace the battery in my Tiguan SEL. I just had it tested by O’reillys and they told that they don’t have the capability to complete the replacement. Firestone is supposed to be able to do it. I’m making an appointment to have it done tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazykidguy (5 mo ago)

I somehow forgot about Firestone. I called them up and they said they'd be able to as well. Going to make an appointment with them asap. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

You’re welcome. I’m glad I saw your post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If you can get your hands on a VCDS or OBDEleven tool, you can change the battery yourself and save a TON.









Replacing battery: Do I need to do anything special?


If I replace the battery. Do I need to do anything special? I have ODB11 and don’t see anything about the battery listed. I’m just curious. Haven’t have a VW since I had a 2004 Wagon... so please ignore the ignorance. I’m just glad to be back in a VW and like to know all the ins and outs.




www.vwvortex.com





Bob.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Pretty sure that all that needs to happen is to perform coding below. If your battery does not have a code then you can just alter the old one(it does not care). You will need to change other parameters with VCDS if you are not replacing it for the same spec battery.




__





Battery Replacement - Ross-Tech Wiki







wiki.ross-tech.com
 




PS: I always said it, VCDS will pay for itself many many times over


----------



## crazykidguy (5 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> If you can get your hands on a VCDS or OBDEleven tool, you can change the battery yourself and save a TON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I read the thread where someone listed out the steps using OBDEleven, might invest in one soon for future use. I thought my BAFX OBD2 scanner would work but seems like that is not adequate for writing back to the car. OBDEleven / VCDS are new to me that I just found out on this forum. 

I'm comfortable on the technical side and maybe some day I'll give the battery change a go myself. Saw a instruction video for this car and it doesn't look bad at all, just need the right tools to get to the securing bolt on the bottom.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

FWIW, I have an OBDEleven, and at this point I think I would rather own the VCDS.
OBDEleven is changing the way they do business (charging more per year, no more free programming credits) and customers are pretty upset.

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I should mention that there are a few advantages of the OBDEleven tool though...

1) It's wireless and connects via bluetooth on iOS and Android devices.
2) They have 1 click apps (you pay for with credits....*the credits they are not giving away anymore for using the tool).
3) It has the ability to work with the newer SFD protected vehicles. (I don't think VCDS can do that currently?)
4) You can use it with numerous vehicles (not charged for multiple vehicle connections).

I won't change at this point (I'm 65 and don't plan on using it forever...lol).

Bob.


----------



## crazykidguy (5 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I should mention that there are a few advantages of the OBDEleven tool though...
> 
> 1) It's wireless and connects via bluetooth on iOS and Android devices.
> 2) They have 1 click apps (you pay for with credits....*the credits they are not giving away anymore for using the tool).
> ...


Appreciate the pros and cons of both. Definitely some things to consider, especially after looking at those VCDS prices!

I need to peruse this forum a bit more but are there resources on here already that are beginner friendly regarding OBDEleven / VCDS? I'm know there's tons I can find on Google but sometimes there's real gems that folks have already written up.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Official OBDeleven Coding Thread


This thread is to be a dump of working OBDeleven codes for the MQB Tiguan. Disclaimer: My knowledge of VAG systems is very limited. The list/changes below were all aggregated from various websites/sources, and were only organized by myself. I can't provide technical help, nor can I be held...




www.vwvortex.com





Things that folks here have done with OBDEleven...

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Two reasons why you should program up a new battery:

1) To tell the charging system you have a fresh battery, it supposed to modify the charging rates to match what a new battery is capable of. You should also tell it a new battery capacity (Ah) if that changed from the original.
2) In swapping to an AGM, you should modify the charging aspects for the different battery formulation. Instead of Battery technology "Wet", you would change it to "Fleece".

VCDS has very good video(s) on what needs to be done on a new battery install.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Why wouldn't you change an AGM battery to "AGM binary"?
What is "Fleece"?

Curious.

Bob.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

crazykidguy said:


> My 2018 Tiguan battery is dying and I want to swap in a AGM battery. I brought it to all the big-name national chains near me (Autozone/ OReily's/ etc) and they all say they can't help me because the ECU needs to be reprogrammed / they don't have the battery coding tool / they don't have a battery tender / some flavor along those lines.
> 
> Searching the forums here and seeing other folks replies, it looks like it's not that complicated and the shops should be able to do it. Is it just a matter of the skills of the shops near me? Dealer quoted me $450 total, $200 for labor to swap it out so it'd be great if it's possible to avoid paying that.


Aftermarket AGM's don't provide the information needed to do the battery coding, if the car requires it.

You need to verify with VCDS if the battery does need to be coded or not.

Battery Replacement - Ross-Tech Wiki


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OBDEleven has an AGM option for battery choice....


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Why wouldn't you change an AGM battery to "AGM binary"?
> What is "Fleece"?


Some discussion about Fleece vs. AGM-Binary setting.





Battery Coding


Hi All Has anyone coded their own battery on replacement? I have replaced with a Bosch 096 AGM, and based on research used VOA as manufacturer (same battery as Varta), changed the serial number, checked that the rating is correct (70 Ah), but what selection is appropriate for an AGM battery - Bin...



www.vwroc.com













Fleece or Binary AGM ?


I've ordered a new Varta agm battery to replace the existing Moll efb on my Octavia. Should get that on Tuesday and I have an Ancell VD700 scanner/reader that I can us to re-code the new battery. I've read various articles and watched some Youtube videos and some state that the new agm battery sh...



www.briskoda.net










Coding Battery


Hi All I am coding my replacement battery on my 2015 Golf GTI. It is an AGM battery - do I use Binary AGM or Fleece? Thanks very much.




forums.ross-tech.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow.
That was confusing as F....lol.
I'm almost sorry I asked.
Hope I don't need a new battery anytime soon....

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Yea, I know. I took from those discussions that I wanted "Fleece" for AGM.


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

I replaced the battery on my 2016 Jetta Sport (with an AGM) and didn't re-code anything. The car functioned just fine and life went on as before. I'm not saying that re-coding wouldn't be "better", but it is just a data point for you all.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Given the opportunity, you should recode your charging system, especailly when changing battery formulations.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

There needs to be a return to standardization.
No one should make batteries with different recharge needs. 
It is not that hard to make them all work at the exact same voltage of 14.5.
But if one wants to make a variable charging system, it should be built into every alternator, not into a central memory storage that dies when you disconnect the battery.
That is ridiculous.
All the alternator people have to do is add a few jumper you can easily set manually.
Doing this by OBD is going to cost 10 times as much and be assured of going wrong 10 times more easily.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

jonese said:


> Given the opportunity, you should recode your charging system, especailly when changing battery formulations.


They should not call it "recoding", but simply setting the alternator regulator to one of four set charging voltages.
And this should be done manually, not with any expensive equipment.


----------



## Dodoma1 (May 7, 2007)

I advice you to replace the battery with the same group number. Then start the car and let it idle for a while (sometime needs idling for a while until it settles or become non-erratic). Drive off and the settings will reset. I did that with Lexus. Alternatively, you can buy a 9V tool, connect to cigerett lighter that will save your setting.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

azgman9 said:


> I replaced the battery on my 2016 Jetta Sport (with an AGM) and didn't re-code anything. The car functioned just fine and life went on as before. I'm not saying that re-coding wouldn't be "better", but it is just a data point for you all.


Never heard of this battery coding thing. I've replaced the battery twice on my '14 GTI and didn't code anything. Current battery is AGM, too. Car runs fine.


----------



## bought another vw (Jul 27, 2016)

It should be noted that as of last fall, when I checked, only the new OBDEleven works with iOS. The older version is Android only.


----------



## crazykidguy (5 mo ago)

Just to close the loop on this thread, I successfully got the battery replaced today at an AutoZone with an AGM battery of the same size (H6) from Duralast. The manufacturer shipped the car with an EFB battery, even though they themselves recommend an AGM type battery. AutoZone did not do the battery registration since they don't have the tool, but they just did the physical battery replacement. 

It might be due to how fast the tech got it swapped but after fully disconnecting the battery for no more than 5 minutes and reconnecting the new one, none of the settings in my car were reset. Radio stations, light level settings, etc. were all still there after I started my car up. I was fully expecting everything to get wiped, but your mileage may vary.

Following another poster's experience, the dash did light up like an angry Christmas tree upon first start. Did exactly as the poster mentioned and the lights went away immediately:
1. Turn wheel all the way to the left and lock out.
2. Turn wheel all the way to the right and lock out.
3. Return wheel to center and the lights and warnings will go away. 

As for the battery registration, I ordered the Autophix 5600 scanner off Amazon. I wanted to get everything done at once and didn't have time to wait for the deliver time of the usual recommended OBDEleven / VCDS Ross-Tech. I found this immensely helpful reply and decided it was going to fit my use case as I only needed it battery registration. After plugging it in, it was as simple as following the screen prompts to register the new battery. I also did go with "Fleece" as many posters have pointed out. 



ten50boy said:


> Sorry, I’m a little late to the game…. You most likely cleared the issue up by now, but check your connectors/ fuses/wires. The 01049 is a code related to electrical. I would start there. Seems like something minor is triggering the ECU to be sending a false code. Could be a short, dirty or loose connection/terminal……but could be your ECU entirely. However, start small…check the simple things first, as your car is running fine.
> 
> By the way, I know the device. People need to lighten up. That’s what a forum is about, connecting with other enthusiasts and getting answers, not whining about posting a question in the wrong thread. Besides, VW OBD codes are OBD CODES. Anyone who wrenches on cars can figure that out. Modern “enthusiasts” crack me up.
> 
> ...


To be clear, the car would start up and drive perfectly fine without the battery registration so it's not critically necessary.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

kirk_augustin said:


> There needs to be a return to standardization.
> No one should make batteries with different recharge needs.
> It is not that hard to make them all work at the exact same voltage of 14.5.
> But if one wants to make a variable charging system, it should be built into every alternator, not into a central memory storage that dies when you disconnect the battery.
> ...


It’s not so much charge voltage nor is it something that “forgets” when the battery is disconnected.

In today’s world there are multiple battery technologies available (flooded lead acid, AGM, EFB+, etc…) and each type has an “ideal” charge method that not only alters charge voltage but also time on and off of the charge voltage, and based on battery state and life/age. For example as an AGM battery ages, the charge voltage “on time” may be needed a little longer than when it’s new.

“Coding” the battery charging parameters simply lets the computer know when the battery is new (as soon as the serial number changes) and the battery size and technology so that the computer can apply the “ideal” charging profile to the battery.

Now, this is not to say that if you don’t “code” the new battery properly into the computer it will fail. Of course it won’t… the only effect is perhaps the longevity of the battery may be diminished vs the ideal simply because it was not charged in an ideal manner. That’s all.

Regarding your comment about “standards”, they are indeed standardized. The issue is as stated, there are now different battery technologies available in the market and each of them have different ideal charging profiles… based on technology, not manufacturer/brand.

Same as charging NiCad vs NiMH vs LiON batteries for AA cells or power tools. Dedicated chargers are needed for the specific type of battery.

Hope this helps to understand the topic?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

I buckled and took my car to the dealership, because I didn't want to risk anything with my car by having someone who wasn't sure what they were doing to touch it. The battery was replaced with an AGM version, and it has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Further reading for anyone...



https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/2939/







__





How to retro-fit a bigger capacity battery to a Mk7 Golf


Disclaimer:- This info is for community usage. I am NOT affiliated to, or sponsored by, any company/individual to promote them or their products. Companies/individuals may NOT use my name, photos, or threads/technical guides, for financial or personal gain (fraudulent misrepresentation). Part 1...



www.golfmk7.com


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

AGM batteries are really no different than a "standard" lead acid battery other than they are sealed and use a "gel" (actually liquid absorbed into a woven glass mat) rather than a liquid. No special charging regimen is required. Worry about something else!


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

DoC0427 said:


> It’s not so much charge voltage nor is it something that “forgets” when the battery is disconnected.
> 
> In today’s world there are multiple battery technologies available (flooded lead acid, AGM, EFB+, etc…) and each type has an “ideal” charge method that not only alters charge voltage but also time on and off of the charge voltage, and based on battery state and life/age. For example as an AGM battery ages, the charge voltage “on time” may be needed a little longer than when it’s new.
> 
> ...


I get that there are many battery technologies, but the same charger can easily be used for all of them.
The only thing a charging system can vary is voltage, and all batteries can be made to adapt to the same alternator voltage. All alternators are built to max out around 14.5 volts. 
With a home charger, it shuts off based on amperage. Once the charging current drops down to tiny trickle, there is no point in charging any more, so it shuts off. Cars do not do that, as they need to constantly keep up the voltage level all the time, so never shut off.
To understand my point about standardization, consider if the battery was 2 part. The main one being the volume storage for electrons, and the second part being a emulator component between the car and the storage part. That emulator part can easily hide any difference in ideal voltages, amperage, timing, etc. 
If you think about it, they must be using an emulator now, but it has to be vastly more expensive because it has to be made to handle all theoretical possible batteries, even though you may actually only use one. So it makes much more sense to put the emulator inside the battery, and not make it a feature of the alternator and charging system. It would be easy to make all batteries standardized externally,
Standardization used to be enforced by law.
There was no reason to let things become so unstandardized.
For example, EV batteries.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Actually, I was reading about AGM batteries yesterday, and apparently they like to be charge ABOVE normal voltage (like 14.7-14.8 VDC).
Also, some of the older wet cell battery chargers aren't supposed to be used on AGM batteries.
The Schumacher maintainer I bought can handle both....









Amazon.com: Schumacher SP1297 Fully Automatic Battery Charger, Maintainer, and Auto Desulfator - 3 Amp, 12V - For Cars, Motorcycles, Lawn Tractors, Power Sports, Marine Batteries : Automotive


Buy Schumacher SP1297 Fully Automatic Battery Charger, Maintainer, and Auto Desulfator - 3 Amp, 12V - For Cars, Motorcycles, Lawn Tractors, Power Sports, Marine Batteries: Battery Chargers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Bob.


----------



## veedubTig (5 mo ago)

I picked this long while ago when it was discounted...









Amazon.com: 2/10/25A 12V Smart Battery Charger/Maintainer Fully Automatic with Engine Start, Cable Clamps : Automotive


Buy 2/10/25A 12V Smart Battery Charger/Maintainer Fully Automatic with Engine Start, Cable Clamps: Battery Chargers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

So there is a difference between a true AGM battery and a "gel" type battery. The gel type can be more prone to thermal run-away than a lead acid or AGM type. much more info *here.*


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

azgman9 said:


> So there is a difference between a true AGM battery and a "gel" type battery. The gel type can be more prone to thermal run-away than a lead acid or AGM type. much more info *here.*


My NAPA smart charger will charge 6V, wet cell, AGM and Gel. You have to choose between STD, AGM and GEL. It charged my Interstate AGM to 6V once (using the AGM setting). The NAPA charger defaults to STD so you have to change the setting if you have AGM or GEL. You also have to choose the charging current. If you don't press one of the current buttons, it doesn't charge. I trickle charge so I always choose 2A.

EDIT: I also have a dumb Duralast charger that is only 12V so if an expensive AGM is below 12V it will charge it all the way. It has slide switches to choose AGM or STD and the charging current. This charger starts working as soon as you connect it to a battery and plug it in.

Both of the chargers will maintain a battery once it's fully charged. The green LEDs flash on and off when they are in Maintenace Mode. They don't shut off until you unplug them.

Both of the chargers have circuitry that prevents damage to the battery if the clamps are reversed. They both also have circuitry that prevents damage to the charger if you short out the clamps. I haven't tried either scenario yet.

It may be possible to charge an AGM or GEL with a conventional old home charger but car batteries in general are expensive and AGM are really expensive. I am not willing to experiment with an old charger or using the STD setting. Lithium car batteries are über expensive so I would definitely buy a charger with a Lithium setting for those.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I should mention that there are a few advantages of the OBDEleven tool though...
> 
> 1) It's wireless and connects via bluetooth on iOS and Android devices.
> ...
> 3) It has the ability to work with the newer SFD protected vehicles. (I don't think VCDS can do that currently?)


Quick sidebar to add that the VCDS HEX-NET interface does work wirelessly (over WiFi). It is a bit pricey but it's a one-time purchase without any subscriptions, tokens, etc. And VCDS can use offline SFD tokens that you provide yourself (there are places online to get these), but a more streamlined solution is still under development with no set timeline for release.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

jddaigle said:


> Quick sidebar to add that the VCDS HEX-NET interface does work wirelessly (over WiFi). It is a bit pricey but it's a one-time purchase without any subscriptions, tokens, etc. And VCDS can use offline SFD tokens that you provide yourself (there are places online to get these), but a more streamlined solution is still under development with no set timeline for release.


Very interesting, and I was not trying to knock VCDS in the least.
I was not aware of a wireless version.
Can you provide more details?

Bob.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

Alpha-3 said:


> Never heard of this battery coding thing. I've replaced the battery twice on my '14 GTI and didn't code anything. Current battery is AGM, too. Car runs fine.


yup, never had an issue, did two already with AGM, the error lites go away after you drive a few blocks...recoded nothing


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The wireless interface from Ross-Tech is called the HEX-NET. I have one. They had a teething period but mine has stabilized. New ones are probably sorted from Ross-Tech. I don't use it every day so it usually needs a firmware update. 

It is spendy but worth it in my opinion. 

"As of late 2020, "HN2" HEX-NETs in blue shells support car-side communications via DoIP "

The enthusiast version covers 10 VINs.

VCDS & VCDS-Mobile with HEX-NET Enthusiast | Ross-Tech

VCDS has a generic OBD II function so you can use it as a generic scanner. I don't know if that counts against the VIN limit. 

Ross-Tech: VCDS Tour - Generic OBD-II Screen


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Just to add to the info share OBD11 Also has a generic OBD 11 Function, I run it against two Ford Van's but I also know it does not work on Japanese cars or Porche some problem with the setup of these motors.

I would also point out that the reason we are not getting any updates of any real change to OBD11 is they are working on BMW But based on what we have seen so far this will be a different interface so not sure if it will come for free with the VAG interface.

Lastly OBD11 has (currently) no VIN Limit and as i have a lifetime Pro license no subscription fee's (yet)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@theoldboy, how did you get a lifetime Pro License?
I did not know that they were available...

Also, do you have any clue as to why an update of the Pro License is $ 54.99 and to get a new Pro License it is only $50.69????

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

All the old user who had a pro license before they changed to the new subscription model were migrated to Lifetime Pro so I am afraid the only way you can get it is to buy a second hand one from somebody who no longer uses it.

I did a note about this Be warned when you are upgrading / renewing | OBDeleven but in simple terms if you buy anything through the app you are basically using Google and have to pay an extra fee as well. As you can see in my example it was 30% more expensive via the app which I am told is also down to local taxes being applied...
Bottom line always buy your upgrade directly from OBD11 It will be cheaper although I still think its scandalous that they increased the price but nearly 100%

I would also add that currently its more expensive to buy the upgrade via my Iphone than my Android Phone but still cheaper direct from OBD11


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It is my understanding that if you buy the Pro plan from OBD11 direct, you only get 12 months, but if you upgrade through the app you get 1 month free?

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

I would agree that is what it looks like but from what i have seen with other users is you buy the Pro directly and then update your account you will also get the extra month.

I will raise it with support and confirm this is the case.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

So, you are now "whataboutthis" on the OBDEleven site?

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Yep turned from being a helper to issue raiser


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Just got this in the mail and it confirms what I had seen, you will get the extra month when you add it via the dashboard










And support just confirmed it but they also pointed out you have to renew before the old one runs out (Only one day before is fine) otherwise you only get the 12 months


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Very interesting, and I was not trying to knock VCDS in the least.
> I was not aware of a wireless version.
> Can you provide more details?
> 
> Bob.


By wireless VCSD, they do not mean you do not have to plug the sending unit into the trapezoid ODBII socket.
It just means that from the sending unit to the laptop or android device, there is no cable and it is bluetooth. Which makes it easier and safer for a fragile laptop.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Heh, I have an OBDEleven device and I get the "wireless" part.
I was just wanting to know where I could read/see more about their wireless solution.
OBDEleven has changed the way they do business (seems like a cash grab) so I may be looking for another "programming" option.

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

VCDS a.k.a. VAG-COM


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@jonese , I am familiar with the product, just not the wireless version.

I guess I'll just Google it....lol

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @jonese , I am familiar with the product, just not the wireless version.
> 
> I guess I'll just Google it....lol
> 
> Bob.


Sorry, my bad, I should have read the context better. I find their (Ross Tech) wireless option a bit too expensive for my personal needs.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @jonese , I am familiar with the product, just not the wireless version.
> 
> I guess I'll just Google it....lol
> 
> Bob.


Yes, VCDS. It has its own Wi-Fi transmitter.

VCDS & VCDS-Mobile with HEX-NET Enthusiast | Ross-Tech

I have run scans from inside my house. Others ran scans from their office while their VWs were in the parking lot.

You can also run it from a smart phone if that's your thing. I prefer using my tablet.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Yes, VCDS. It has its own Wi-Fi transmitter.
> 
> VCDS & VCDS-Mobile with HEX-NET Enthusiast | Ross-Tech
> 
> ...


$450?
Does that INCLUDE sex? (lol)

Bob.


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> $450?
> Does that INCLUDE sex? (lol)
> 
> Bob.


Yes, but you are not going to like it!


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm not sold on the whole issue of having to reprogram for the new battery anyway. Case in point. My wife's 2015 C250 MB's original battery lasted 5 years, then started cranking slower so I replaced it with an identical AGM battery from Auto Zone. Put a battery tender on the terminals so as not to lose the settings (Radio mainly) and everything worked fine. 6 months later, I'm in the MB dealership for other service and they tell me my battery is bad. The tech can't get it to take a charge. They will replace it with an OEM battery and program it for $500. I was told that if I didn’t reprogram for the new battery, it might be overcharged and it's life shorten, maybe as little as three years. I told them no thanks, took the car home (It started fine) put my tester on the battery and it checked out fine. That was three years ago and the car still starts fine. Now, to me, if I pay $150 for a good AGM battery every 3 years, I'm way ahead of the game compared to paying $500 every 5 years. It comes out to 9 years for $450, and that's if I only get 3 years per battery.


----------



## Puckster (Feb 26, 2011)

I can confirm that not buying the correct battery that has the proper coding on it (and recoding) will shorten the life. I got about 2 3/4 years on one I purchased (Duralast) for my 2014 A4. Installed it myself and the cost was about $180. When it died, I had my local mechanic put an OEM battery in and code. it. $400 bucks. Did not have to deal with the core myself, so I will take that as a win. The original factory battery lasted 5 years. If you want to save money, by an OEM battery and code it yourself.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

CE said:


> yup, never had an issue, did two already with AGM, the error lites go away after you drive a few blocks...recoded nothing





jonese said:


> Further reading for anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put H5 AGM replaced H5 Standard factory type ..2018 tiguan, same in a 2017 GTI, no issues..H5 with H5 AGM on both, lites went away after a few blocks driving..


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

What is it doing when you recode battery? 14.4 Volts is 14.4 volts out of the alternator, i have done battery swaps on 2018, 2017, no recoding, no issues, other than from disconnecting battery all the trouble lights come on, ya drive a few blocks, it all resets....


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not 100% on this, but I believe it varies the charging "algorithm" depending on what type of battery you tell it you have put in.
Haven't needed to change mine yet, but I have an OBDEleven dongle, so when I do I'll take the time to tell the "vehicle" what type battery I installed.

Bob.


----------



## decafam (2 mo ago)

I have NEVER heard of coding or relearning for a battery replacement. This is all new to me and I've worked on cars as a hobby for all of my adult life, mostly Ford and GM...VW is still showing me I can learn


----------

